# How do I change my "name" as it appears on the thread?



## Rosi I. S. Parker

I don't want to keep showing my full name, only my nickname or pseudo name, but I cannot make it different from my registration name.

A little help, please? Thank you : -)

-Rosita


----------



## fenixpollo

Your nickname or pseudo name (pseudonym) *is *your registration name. There's no way to shorten it, or to have a different name display on your posts.


----------



## Rosi I. S. Parker

fenixpollo said:


> Your nickname or pseudo name (pseudonym) *is *your registration name. There's no way to shorten it, or to have a different name display on your posts.



Wow! OK, so if I want to show a short name I'd have to subscribe separately? And, if so, is there anyway to connect the new name to the current one (to have one thread history)?

Thank you, in advance for assisting
Rosi


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Rosi I. S. Parker said:


> Wow! OK, so if I want to show a short name I'd have to subscribe separately? And, if so, is there anyway to connect the new name to the current one (to have one thread history)?
> 
> Thank you, in advance for assisting
> Rosi



I'm afraid you're not allowed to register a new account, unless for some reason you can't access to your old account any more 



> *rule 18 - Represent yourself honestly.*
> You may register with one user name only.
> Do not pretend to be someone you are not: this includes gender, nationality and  native language.
> You must provide your native language. Who you are and where you are from is  very important to understanding any translations or other language information  that you provide.


----------



## timpeac

Paulfromitaly said:


> I'm afraid you're not allowed to register a new account, unless for some reason you can't access to your old account any more


Actually - yes and no. You can only have one account, true, but if you want to change your name then you can reregister with a new name and just stop using the old one (I don't think there is any way to actually "delete" an account - and even if there were all the posts would already have been logged in the cache by google and the like and that's outside the control of WordReference).


----------



## Rosi I. S. Parker

O-Kkkkkkk... This tells me that I should stay w/my first and true name... I only wanted to "join" the apparent naming convention of using short words and/or a combination of first and last name (to possibly to keep anonymity of some sort). 

Thank you, all, for your great help.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hello,



fenixpollo said:


> Your nickname or pseudo name (pseudonym) *is *your registration name. There's no way to shorten it, or to have a different name display on your posts.


As we all have a userid which is a number that identifies us in the database, I don't think there is no way to change the nickname associated with this userid. We can't change it (the GUI doesn't allow it, and it's well-chosen), but I guess the admin could.
But maybe it's too complicated and also would lead to too numerous requests!


----------



## Josh_

Name changes _are_ possible and it is a very simple action to carry out.  Almost anything is possible with the vBulletin software.  So it would be more correct (and more honest really) to say that as per Wordreference rules username requests are discouraged and not allowed.  Perhaps a note could be added (if there is not one already) during the registration process asking the user to choose her or his username very carefully as requests for a change will be denied.


----------



## Nunty

There is no mystery here. 

If you click on the Contact Us link at the bottom of forum pages, you will be taken to an FAQ. Among the questions and answers you will find this:



> *Can you change my username?
> I just registered. How do I change my username?*
> If you have more than 100 posts, yes, please write me below.
> If not, please just register a new username. You will need to use a different email address with the new account.



_*However*_, please remember that you may not use more than one user account. If you register a new username, you must abandon your old account. You will start with a 0 post count, for example.


----------



## Rosi I. S. Parker

Nun-Translator said:


> _*However*_, please remember that you may not use more than one user account. If you register a new username, you must abandon your old account. You will start with a 0 post count, for example.



It's NOT my intention to use two accounts or anything like that. I just wanted to know if I could stop using my full "real" name, as I see that almost everyone uses "pseudos." I guess you can say I wanted to join the majority. I have decided that it's better to leave it alone. 

About the _FAQs, _it's hard to find what you need, readily. So I resorted for this thread. Thank you for providing the info, Nun.


----------



## alexacohen

Rosi I. S. Parker said:


> I just wanted to know if I could stop using my full "real" name, as I see that almost everyone uses "pseudos." I guess you can say I wanted to join the majority.


There are many of us who use their real names, actually. You are not alone.


----------



## Rosi I. S. Parker

Thanks, _Platypus_ (Alexa : -)!
And I'm quite happy in this flock of Word lovers... and be known by my name (yaaaaayyyy!)

Rosita


----------



## jotro

I wouldn't use my own full name as a username in an internet forum, just for privacy reasons. If you do it then, unless you have a very common name like John Smith or María Sánchez, people can easily find out stuff about you with a simple Google search. I guess it's easy to be over-paranoid about these kinds of things, but personally I value my ungoogleableness.


----------

